# Seen at walmart today



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

They probably doubled the value of the car.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Just when you think you’ve seen it all......


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Not surprised, I mean it's Minnesota, right?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Not surprised, I mean it's Minnesota, right?


Ummmm, those are Oregon plates......


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Lol that's awesome!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> Not surprised, I mean it's Minnesota, right?


so how does a car from Oregon passing threw Mn warrant a jab at Mn?

Your comment only confirms the stereotype of your area.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I was hoping nobody noticed the Oregon plates.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry to inform you....thanks to Portland and their inept government in the state, We can all understand your concern.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Kinda contradicting messages on the signs in the back window.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Everybody thinks they are the solution to the problem, never the cause.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Wethay said:


> Everybody thinks they are the solution to the problem, never the cause.


This reminds me of a Simpsons episode. Ned Flanders just loses his shit and blows up at everyone. Lisa says something, and Ned yells "oh is little Lisa Simpson. Springfields answer to the question no one asked!!!!!"

Or as my Paternal Grandma would say, "he thinks his shit don't stink, but his farts give him away"

There are always those who think they are just a bit better than everyone else, and have the answer to EVERYTHING, even when they don't have a clue.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

swmnhay said:


> so how does a car from Oregon passing threw Mn warrant a jab at Mn?
> 
> Your comment only confirms the stereotype of your area.


Maybe it's some clown that used to live in OR and moved to MN? 
Nobody knows, but you posted a picture from your area (MN) .
IMO, You do more stereotyping than everyone here combined. Look at all your memes. Hardly exemplary of "moderate" lol

And by the way, what is the stereotype of my area (PA) Mr. moderator? 
Just askin....


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Do illinois next! we're the best.... Lol


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> And by the way, what is the stereotype of my area (PA) Mr. moderator?
> Just askin....


Google it if you don't know


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll tell you one I heard the other day....you folks up in the commonwealth will have to check this out for yourselves.....
apparently there is a school district up there that is somewhat affluent, I don't have any idea where in the keystone state, get this....when (and if) the students go back to school, they will be required to read a book (probably written by Oprah) that explains their "whiteness" and how it's not ok just to be non-racist, you have to be anti-racist and "call out racism when you see it". This is 7-8 year olds  
So it looks as if folks have elected idiots in the school system, apparently enuf of them to effect change...
Meanwhile here in Georgia, we went thru all of this racial bullshit 30 years ago....I'm sure everyone on this site has stereotyped us a backasswards ******* hicks because they were insulated from this idiocy up North. 
The bottom line is, there are some really stupid, sorry people in the world, full of hate.....state lines don't make a difference, but elections do....even the lowly school board elections. Get out and get involved in your local government or support those that do in whatever fashion you can.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow, simply wow.

Look how systemically racist you are down there below the Mason Dixon line, black words against a white background. Jeez, don't you know that a white man mustve invented black ink to show how the blacks do all the work while white is most prevalent or some shit? Oh no, I'm doing it too!!!! That's it, I'm turning myself in to the proper authorities, probably NAACP.

It just goes to show there are assholes and great people in every state.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Heres a fun fact for you guys and gals.....when I was 29, 30 yrs ago  we had to remove several confederate stautes. In 1982 a federal guideline was imposed that required every time an employee was hired for a city/county job, it had to alternated....one white, one black. No matter the qualifications.....my step father had 32 years in the the Police dept, it wasn’t “his turn” when promotion to chief came up....they hired a new custodian (white) so next promotion (chief) had to be a colored man/woman. The guy they selected had 12 yrs in and was, for all practical purposes, illiterate. There’s not been another white police chief since that time.....just about every (non-elected) position in government is now a person of color. School board, LE, code inspectors, everything.....the city is a shell of its former self. In 1975 it was one of the “top 50 boom towns” in America......in 1998 it was the murder capital of the world  it don’t take long....


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Just how the hell did we get here in this conversation . Looking at picture of a car in a walmart parking lot . I live in Pa 62 years and i can tell you its far from perfect. If you had to start a big pissing match for that:: in the future save your energy . There is all different types . If I leave my driveway turn left , Lancaster County, Amish and Farm equipment dealers and Livestock and produce Auctions . The agriculture in that small area affects others so much USDA has 5 full time employees in the area to monitor those auctions .

And if In turn Right Harrisburg Pa . Big Capital city along with beautiful town is ghettos crime and killings non stop . All nearby .

Look out front door Little but very busy College town Lebanon Valley College. and Look out the back door Indian Town Gap Military reservation blasting away and training flying over 24/7.

If I stop for coffee in the Morning at Turkey Hill . Could wait in line with anyone of those.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> ..in 1998 it was the murder capital of the world  it don't take long....


Looks like they definitely need to de-fund the police. 

Larry


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I think I had some of those toys that that person had on his car LOL


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Aaroncboo said:


> I think I had some of those toys that that person had on his car LOL


Ironically, some seemed oddly familiar to me too.....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

endrow said:


> Just how the hell did we get here in this conversation . Looking at picture of a car in a walmart parking lot . I live in Pa 62 years and i can tell you its far from perfect. If you had to start a big pissing match for that:: in the future save your energy . There is all different types . If I leave my driveway turn left , Lancaster County, Amish and Farm equipment dealers and Livestock and produce Auctions . The agriculture in that small area affects others so much USDA has 5 full time employees in the area to monitor those auctions .
> And if In turn Right Harrisburg Pa . Big Capital city along with beautiful town is ghettos crime and killings non stop . All nearby .
> Look out front door Little but very busy College town Lebanon Valley College. and Look out the back door Indian Town Gap Military reservation blasting away and training flying over 24/7.
> If I stop for coffee in the Morning at Turkey Hill . Could wait in line with anyone of those.


It's a crying shame too....
Look at Minnesota, it's for the most part a beautiful state filled with diverse hard working folks.....enter in a few thousand "refugees" from one geographical area into one geographical area that was already in rough shape and they will not disseminate they will overtake and that's exactly what has happened in that State. I'm sure this is echoed all over the country in one fashion or another....
I moved away from that town I spoke of back in 1984....the "white flight" as they called us, I regret that decision...enmass we could have fought, but once one started leaving, property values started plummeting... meanwhile, up the road 15 miles business was booming and land value was skyrocketing as were building permits, 1500 a year. That same town I speak of, Albany Ga. was/is home to the Gap tooth subhuman you've all seen on the news....an absolute racist, bigot, liar, thief. But, we know what they are, we've seen the systemic racism they speak of...albeit reversed. 
Thankfully we have a president that has a set and is willing to "lay it on the line"....he's been ridiculed unbearably, but he's fighting for us....the everyday grunts that make the world go around, the ones that "keep the money in circulation" as granddaddy would say....
I'd be willing to bet money that the owner of this vehicle is part of the problem and has no solution for the problems he faces....except that he could possibly change his diet so that his farts didn't stink, being it's a fart zone and all...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

It's the cities. The "north" has more of them and they're all being abandoned because of 50 years horrible government policies and mismanagement caused most good paying industrial jobs to leave. They all vote democrat because many democrats promise hand outs or just lie. They outnumber all the flyover people who mostly vote republican.

Maybe if Bill Clinton & Barry-O didn't put the final nails in the northeast's coffin with their trade policies and ridiculous regulations, we wouldn't be here. Now we have a realist non politician president that can tell the truth. Not everyone gets a trophy and only hard work and sacrifice by all makes a great nation.

Trump actually lives his life to make the USA better, rather than live for adoration of the corrupt news media. Trump enjoys breaking all the furniture and rearranging it. 
Hope he will do much much more until these corrupt cities are fixed.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

r82230 said:


> Looks like they definitely need to de-fund the police.
> 
> Larry


they probably will with all those genius scholars in charge. Or maybe they'll do it to be like Minneapolis or Seattle thinking it'll make them more racially just  . Meanwhile, the most helpless....mostly people of color, lose more of the little police protection they had...

Elect and appoint morons AND throw out the baby with the bath water. Genius.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

So confused right now, so it isn’t the state it’s the people in it???? Lol


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

With as horrible as we Minnesotans are, we must be okay enough for President Trump to visit us. Mankato is 45 minutes from me. Mankato Free Press is pretty liberal with their views and poor use of grammar and spelling.

https://www.mankatofreepress.com/news/local_news/update-trump-offers-combative-message-in-mankato/article_80bb3e14-e0cc-11ea-8f72-e756c7f8ef2f.html


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I saw he was stumping in Mn....good for you guys, hopefully he carries it in a landslide.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

somedevildawg said:


> I saw he was stumping in Mn....good for you guys, hopefully he carries it in a landslide.


The Gubbernor Walz limited the number of people that could attend to 250 but does nothing when protestors have more then that.

Race track owner in Jackson,Mn went to Brandon SD and bought the race track there when they wouldnt let him have more then 250 spectators


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

GA now leading the nation in covid deaths.

I like Kemp, but they could really use some intelligent leadership. If this was going on during the GA gubnahs race, you'd have an obese, gap-toothed America hater in charge of that state. I hear she is anyways..... :lol:


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Just what the hell do you mean by "intelligent leadership".....you Ivy leaguer you...I forgot y'all play Lacrosse up there. (If that damn spell checker wouldn't have helped me I wouldn't even be able to spell it.... ) I'm just not sure what that means exactly. What we do have is a very large population of migrant, illegal, and Colored folk. We are also dead in the middle of the "Bible Belt" folks down here don't take to well to someone telling them not to worship. They worship anyways....
The virus is gonna kill a certain amount of people, we can think we are saving lives if that makes us fell better, but the best we can hope for is delaying deaths. We were the first state to open back up, wish we had done it months earlier.....
Sounds like "fake news" anyway....no context at all "Georgia leads covid deaths" you should see if msnbc has any positions open.
The last sentence is 100% true....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> Just what the hell do you mean by "intelligent leadership".....you Ivy leaguer you...I forgot y'all play Lacrosse up there. (If that damn spell checker wouldn't have helped me I wouldn't even be able to spell it....  ) I'm just not sure what that means exactly. What we do have is a very large population of migrant, illegal, and Colored folk. We are also dead in the middle of the "Bible Belt" folks down here don't take to well to someone telling them not to worship. They worship anyways....
> The virus is gonna kill a certain amount of people, we can think we are saving lives if that makes us fell better, but the best we can hope for is delaying deaths. We were the first state to open back up, wish we had done it months earlier.....
> Sounds like "fake news" anyway....no context at all "Georgia leads covid deaths" you should see if msnbc has any positions open.
> The last sentence is 100% true....


It means leadership that listens to logic and the whitehouse guidelines.

This is what "push back" feels like, "big".

You been ripping all people in the north as if they were all one big voting block of liberal idiots for the 8 years I've belonged to this website. They're not, and I'm not, either.

You get a little push back and look at ya, you start calling names....

And yeah, we play lacrosse up here. They play it at Mercer University in Macon, GA too, and Jacksonville and Tampa and South Carolina. So put that in your pipe and smoke it.  Much more exciting and manly than greedy billionaire sissy baseball.

TRUMP 2020!!!


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Don’t try arguing with an idiot dawg, they’ll drag you down to their level and beat you with experience.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Won't even begin....
Logic, lol.... allow people to make money, and not be on the dole. That's some ill-logical stuff right there, radical even...


----------

